#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] IF Function advice or other solutions

## Johnie5

Im trying to have a cell from one sheet be displayed on another and have that cell hold the information, even when the statement becomes false.

currently i have:
*sheet1*
cell A1:
_=TODAY()_
cell B3:
_~information~_

*Sheet2*
cell I10:
_=IF(DATE(2012,7,19)=Sheet1!A1,Sheet!B3)_

I want the function to write the information on the date referenced in I10 WHEN TRUE, and to write the information to the cell so it won't give a "0" or "FALSE" statement.
Is there a way to do this with an IF function or should i be using a different one, possibly in another cell?

I'm using Excel 2010.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Pete_UK

Try it like this:

=IF(DATE(2012,7,19)<=Sheet1!A1,Sheet!B3,"")

Hope this helps.

Pete

----------


## Johnie5

Pete my man, your a star, cheers.
that worked a treat.

----------

